# Okuma Vashon 5/6 reel



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a huge promoter of Okuma Fly reels mostly because I can catch the same fish on my $60 reel as my buddy with his $600 Tibor/Billy Pate..so I am biased..Looks like an awesome deal on a great reel for freshwater, not nearly enough backing for salty fun. Speaking of Salty fun, I'm sporting an Okuma 7/8 and an 8/9 on my bring everywhere 8wt. & 9wt. With spectra backing I carry 225yds on the 8wt and 300yds on the 9wt. I think I'll be picking up a 10/11 for a Spey rod I've been drooling over for surf fishing...Back to your reel: it should give you years of service! Great buy. Grab a reel case for it!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It came with a nice neoprene case as well

















This is the first okuma I have owned. Quality is not up to par for saltwater even in the bigger size that would hold enough backing. For fresh it should be more than enough. 
I'll stick to my Ross Canyon or Old Florida for the salt.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice! Though I do feel some of there other models are tough enough to handle salt. On that, I ended up ordering a third SLV, it's for a spey/surf rod...So hopefully It'll either explode with a shark or other beasty, or give me years of service..I should note, that at this time I just can't spend $1K on a fly setup, and my tackle so far has served me well. Up until a month ago, I hadn't gone fishing in over a year, having moved form S. Miami-Dade to St. Aug, finding a job and kitesurfing...But as always the bug comes back and in full force. Hitting a creek tomorrow, look for a report.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I was just referring to the fact that the bearing in this specific reel is not sealed and the mechanisim that holds the spool on the shaft wouldn't hold up to a handfull of angry redfish. It is hard to justify 1k on a setup for sure. It's all about finding a balance between quality performance and price.
Which Okuma reels are you using?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.okumafishing.com/family/61832

I've now an 7/8, 8/9 and the 10/11 is on the way. As I said, they are plenty smooth, and while the one way bearing may not be sealed, it can be replaced. It's bang for buck(any size for $60 or less w/ shipping on ebay) large arbor, decent backing capacity and very smooth drag. I won't cry if I flip the canoe in a deep channel and lose a pair, and blowing one up is just braggin' rights.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Where do you get the replacement bearing? I had thought about taking it in to the local reel repair shop to see if I could find an upgraded bearing to fit, or to just have another one on hand.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Look at the exploded drawing that came with the reel, find the part number and call one of the following businesses, I haven't tried yet but I'm sure they will order any part for you.

DAVE'S PARTS & SERVICE - 1500 U.S. HWY 19, HOLIDAY, FL 34691 (727)942-8944

HALF HITCH TACKLE - 2206 THOMAS DR, PANAMA CITY, FL 32408 (850)234-2621

FISHING SHACK - 3514 S ATLANTIC AVE, DAYTONA BEACH SHORES, FL 32118 (386)788-2120
WEB: www.fishingshack.com
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## No_Slack (Mar 1, 2010)

Everybody please forgive this newbie for dragging this old thread out of moth balls but i had to. el9surf, GladesGhost, The something happen to me at gander moun in Ocala, the same Okuma 5/6 reel for $45.00. But no paperwork or pretty case just the reel. I'm in the crawling mode when it comes to fly fishing but I'm going to learn it. 
My question is how much backing should go on the reel, probably 90% of my fishing will be freshwater. Another thing is i have it on a 7/8 wt rod rightnow is that to heavy for it?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

The amount of backing will vary greatly, if using gelspun(braided spectra) don't go less than 40-50lbs because the diameter is super narrow and even at 50lbs it's roughly half that of Dacron backing. Ergo, you're looking at roughy 180 yrds..that would be fine if you were planning on using 4/5 wt. line, but if it's a bass rod you might want a larger fly line to chuck some bigger bugs, you'll probably never us 50 yrds, much less the 100 yards of gelspun 50lbs(I like Power Pro or Spider wire) that I'll recomend, that should leave you enough space for a WF7F line, remember this is a guestament based on the manufacturer's recommended capacity, and assuming you'll use larger line. EVEN then, it could be different depending on the length of the head, length of the fly line, diameter of the running line etc.. 

Some people (so I've been told) will spool a fly reel with there fly line first then load it up with backing (to gauge how much will fit), take it all off and re load backing first . Sounds like a PITA to me though.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have 100 yards of 20 lb dacron and a full lenght WF 6wt on this reel. Perfect fit, reel is close to capacity, not quite full.


----------

